# Primos Turbo Dogg or Foxpro Spitfire?



## drooby30

Which electronic call is better in y'alls opinions?

http://www.academy.c...or+call&Ntk=All

http://www.academy.c...or+call&Ntk=All

Cheaper version of SPITFIRE:

http://www.allpredat...of-your-choice/


----------



## bones44

Foxpro is what I have. Top notch customer service and made in the U.S.A. If you click on the Predator Talk store on the right they may have what you're looking for. Every little bit spent there helps out the site to keep it running.


----------



## youngdon

I've never heard the turbo dogg. Their alpha dogg is a nice caller and sounds good, but of the two choices the spitfire would be my choice, for ALL the reasons Bones listed.


----------



## Hortontoter

Can't speak for the Primos, no experience with it. But, I have had my Spitfire since January and have been very pleased with it. Took longer to pick out my 24 sounds than it did to call in my first raccoon with it. The remote has very good range and battery life on the caller and remote have been great.


----------



## Antlerz22

What about the range of the remote? Whats the farthest anyone has tried to use it? On the foxpro.


----------



## drooby30

From everyone talkin sounds like foxpro is the topnotch e-caller for callin in coyotes.


----------



## Hortontoter

FoxPro claims 100 yards with the Spitfire remote. I've used mine up to maybe 50 yards with no problems.


----------



## prairiewolf

I have a small suggestion since you are new to the sport. Wait a little before you spend $200 + on an e-caller. See if you are going to stick with it first and then if you want to use an electronic you might be better off with a top of the line caller. Only reason I say this I know you are starting out with hand calls so I suggest a Johnny Stewart PT-1 or PT-2 they are around $30 - 50 and have a remote. all you have to do to get 50yd range is open unit up and let the wire(antenna) stick out and straight up.And 50 yds away from you is plenty. This way you can hand call and then change to the electronic if you see something. They will also work alone but just doesnt have alot of volume. But that is how I have called for yrs and it workes. Now if money is no concern forget everything I just said. LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar

I can only comment on the spitfire. I've had mine set out to 80 yards and I like the ability to change what calls are available depending on what season I plan on using it for.


----------



## 220swift

I went with the Primo's Alpha Dogg. Similar to the Turbo in the electronics. I've had the Alpha set out 75 yards and had no issue with the remote. Adding sounds to the Alpha Dogg has been a bit of a challenge. The sounds the unites come with are very good and the volume of the Alpha Dogg is outstanding. I've only read reviews of the Turbo Dogg and for the most part they have been positive.


----------



## DeereGuy

220swift said:


> I went with the Primo's Alpha Dogg. Similar to the Turbo in the electronics. I've had the Alpha set out 75 yards and had no issue with the remote. Adding sounds to the Alpha Dogg has been a bit of a challenge. The sounds the unites come with are very good and the volume of the Alpha Dogg is outstanding. I've only read reviews of the Turbo Dogg and for the most part they have been positive.


Give Primos a call and ask them if it works below 20 degrees.....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift

What doesn't it do below twenty degrees?






​
I was out last Febuary for three days in the mountains and it didn't get above 20 degrees until late morning and I had made two to three stands each morning by then. I never had a failure.


----------



## Antlerz22

Maybe their call went out hunted down a yote bagged it and brought it back, while most other calls would have been roasting marshmallows by a warm fire--mine was (roasting marshmallows)


----------



## prairiewolf

I've heard that some e-callers dont last for very long in the cold, but I think that is the batteries not the units. rechargable batteries hold up alot better in the cold though.


----------



## drooby30

I'll be using the e-call in California and Texas. Not to cold in those places haha.


----------

